# MN DNR to Hold Public Hearing on Proposed Lead Ammunition Ban!



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A heads up for my fellow Minnesotans. I will be at the hearing and encourage all others that are able to attend.



> Thanks to your written public comments, the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR) has scheduled a public hearing for March 10, on the proposed rule to ban lead shot on wildlife management areas (WMAs) in the farmland zone. The plan was part of a larger rule package proposed in October 2015. At the meeting, DNR will present the proposed rule, and attendees will have the opportunity to make public statements and leave written comments.
> Please consider attending this forum on Thursday, March 10, from 6:00p.m. to 9:00p.m. to voice your strong opposition to this proposed ban on traditional ammunition and to inform DNR that Minnesotans expect wildlife to be managed using sound scientific evidence!
> 
> Minnesota Department of Natural Resources
> ...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We can only shoot waterfowl with bismuth or tungsten here. We can still shoot lead for everything else.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Another case of a solution to a fictitious problem.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't think my neighbor state was so liberal. If you can't ban guns, restrict ammo and enlarge the classes of folks restricted from owning firearms. Soon if you have an overdue book at the library you won't be able to possess.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Steel shot and non lead bullets are readily available. What's the big deal? It's not like they are trying to take your guns away, yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Steel shot and non lead bullets are readily available. What's the big deal? It's not like they are trying to take your guns away, yet.


It is a change/law with no scientific backing, so why propose it? A change to make a change or a solution looking for a problem is always about gaining more control.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

The story I have heard is that many waterfowl ingest lead pellets from the bottom of lakes and what have you.
This results in lead poisoning for many birds. (Not MY idea, but just what I've heard). 

If you think it's mumbo-jumbo, how many lead pellets are there sitting in the mud of the wetlands? Tons...literally!
And if you don't think that's a problem...well, I think you might be interested in the real estate in Flint, Michigan. 
It is pretty cheap right now!

Just buy the Bismuth or Steel shot and be glad they didn't close down your favorite game spot.

Grim


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It is a change/law with no scientific backing, so why propose it? A change to make a change or a solution looking for a problem is always about gaining more control.


 I thought the danger from lead in wildlife and fish has been well documented. Might I suggest voting in a higher caliber person then al franken or the POS ventura into office. That will actually represent the sportsman of your state. Maybe this wouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Life goes on , do or not do .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I thought the danger from lead in wildlife and fish has been well documented. Might I suggest voting in a higher caliber person then al franken or the POS ventura into office. That will actually represent the sportsman of your state. Maybe this wouldn't even be an issue.


Lol. While I agree on your assessment of said current and former MN politicians, neither play any part in this.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Lead in Mud is BS The lead continue to sink until coming to rest on rock,


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Have they turned MN into a shotgun only state yet? Wonder what a difference all those 1 OZ lead slugs are going to make? Ridiculousness!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

M118LR said:


> Have they turned MN into a shotgun only state yet? Wonder what a difference all those 1 OZ lead slugs are going to make? Ridiculousness!


Only certain regions of MN are shotgun/muzzleloader or no rifle areas.


----------

